# When to expect AF after a failed FET



## Hope2468 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm currently 7dp5et, and getting on and off cramps. I'm kinda expecting AF to show up any minute. Does anyone know when AF starts after a failed FET. I'm currently on prognova and cyclogest. Otd is Monday!

Thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope      its all signs of wee embie snuggling in.


AF normally arrives a couple of days after you stop meds - your body senses the drop in progesterone and the witch appears.


Fingers and toes crossed she doesn't appear for another 9 months!


Tis xx


----------

